# [clavier] activation du pavé numeric (résolu)

## 22decembre

Bonjour

J'aimerais savoir comment activer la pavé numerique PARTOUT dans l'ordinateur.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai numlockx, mais je dois appuyer sur VerrNum pour taper des chiffres dans kdm. Comment l'activer aussi dans toutes les sessions utilisateurs (kde) ? JE dois faire un lien symbolique sur /usr/bin/numlockx dans tous les ~/.kde/Autostart ?

Y a pas un moyen avec xmodmap ou keymap ou autre chose de dire dès le départ "mon clavier est un azerty, et j'ai le pavé numerique" et ce en console, dans X et kde ?

EDIT : résolu, allez voir la fin du fil de discussion

----------

## aCOSwt

- Moi je ne m'ennuie pas, j'ai une option dans le BIOS qui me gère cela. Regarde par là d'abord.

- Ensuite, si tu ne trouves pas, pour kde, il te suffit d'aller dans le menu : parametres systeme / Calvier et Souris / Clavier : Fenêtre de droite, tu trouves de quoi activer le NumLock

----------

## barul

Je ne peux pas t'aider, moi j'utilise SLiM et j'ai le numlock activé dans la conf, et ça l'active correctement (=partout).

----------

## xaviermiller

Mettre numlock dans le BIOS ne change rien : dès que le kernel prend la main, il met à zéro le numlock.

En console, il faut activer le service numlock

et sous X, il faut en effet trouver l'option pour l'activer sous X.

----------

## USTruck

Documentation ancienne .... pas tester.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Numlock

Pour KDE4 :

 -KDM -> /usr/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

 -KDE -> /etc/kde/startup    creer un fichier script qui lancera /usr/bin/numlockx on

----------

## inky-full-bash

Peut-être qu'en ouvrant systemsettings via kdesu ça peut marcher, puisque le kdm est considéré comme ouvert par root. Ensuite un numlock dans chaque session ...

Mais je pense que c'est plus propre de configurer ça dans xorg.conf (puisqu'il n'y a plus hal), mon clavier est directement en azerty dans slim et fluxbox (je sais pas si ça a une incidence sur kde), mais j'ai pas encore testé le verr. num.

----------

## USTruck

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Documentation ancienne .... pas tester.
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Numlock
> 
> Pour KDE4 :
> ...

 

Tout juste fini de tester .... et ca fonctionne.

Pour KDM, comme dans la documentation, ajouter dans fichier Xsetup

Pour KDE, j'ai créer un script (numlockon.sh) qui lance numlockx.

----------

